# Tangles!



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

My Lil Grizzly is getting mats under his collar. Is there certain collars you all use??? I'm bad I dont brush him everyday, but a few times a week. but tonight I took off his collar and wow, what a m ess... Anyone have any suggestions.. And yes I know I have to brush every day... 

thanks 
Cristina


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How old is he? Lots of times, I will remove the collar when my pups are in the house, just to avoid tangles and mats.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Many of us use rolled leather ones. They seem to cause the least matting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi NEVER wears a collar except when he's outside. Then he wears only rolled leather collars.

I think you'd also better start getting both him and you used to at least quick DAILY brushings or you'll be in for a rude awakening when you hit the blowing coat stage. Even those with puppy cuts need brushing through the blowing coat phase to avoid matting.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I only use collars when we are going out. Rolled collars are supposed to be the best, but I still use Martingales for walking them. I always comb their neck out after we get home to get any mats out that have started. 

Yeah, I know you know you should be combing daily. How old is Grizzly now? He could be blowing coat very soon now and if he's not used to daily comb outs, he will become a mess of matts very quickly. Then he will be off to the groomers for a full shave down and your little Grizzly will look like your freshly shorn lamb. :hurt:


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Grizzly is almost 6 months, hes getting fixed ion May 4th,, yeah!!! Hes a rescued dog so we dont really know his age, but think on May 1st he'll be 6 months..

I'm so scared to leave his collor off.. incase something were to happen, and he'd get out of the yard or something..

Starting today daily brushing for sure.. Last night was crazy and he doesn't really like being brushed..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cristina76 said:


> Grizzly is almost 6 months, hes getting fixed ion May 4th,, yeah!!! Hes a rescued dog so we dont really know his age, but think on May 1st he'll be 6 months..
> 
> I'm so scared to leave his collor off.. incase something were to happen, and he'd get out of the yard or something..
> 
> Starting today daily brushing for sure.. Last night was crazy and he doesn't really like being brushed..


I would never have him out in the yard without his collar... just not in the house.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a doggie door so the boy's go in and out when they want... they love the yard....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

In my personal opinion....I would love a doggy dog, but I would be afraid for my dogs to be outside alone.......and besides, the more they are outside running crazy and getting into everything, the more things you are going to find in the fur and more tangles they will have.

I do love Grizzly's coloring!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I understand about the collar thing, but a good back-up plan is a microchip. If he's not chipped, you could ask to have it done when he's neutered. It's not very expensive and if he were to get lost most shelters and vets will scan for a chip.

Oooh you had better work at getting him more used to the brushing and be sure to go through the coat with a comb too-all the way down to his skin. You might want to read some of the thread on blowing coat as it's right around the corner for Grizzly. It's easier to get him used to daily comb outs now while his coat is less tangly and easier to care for.


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! 

I have my Cooper micro chipped, but now i'm hearing the Micro chipping is causeing Cancer in dogs.. So i'm on the Fence with my Grizzly.... Has anyone heard about this???


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I agree with what's already been said. No collar in the house, and use a rolled leather one if you can. Brush every day!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Cristina76 said:


> Thanks everyone!!!
> 
> I have my Cooper micro chipped, but now i'm hearing the Micro chipping is causeing Cancer in dogs.. So i'm on the Fence with my Grizzly.... Has anyone heard about this???


I've never heard of that. Medically, it doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I heard that once and several people replied in afterwards saying it was untrue. I've never heard of it happening to anyone.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I just took a large mat under Dexter neck area............Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, this mat took some time getting out! I cannot imagine trying to get this mat out with a wriggly dog.

This mat was very close to the skin....I know it took at least 45 minutes to get out. 

Keep getting your pup use to combing right down to the skin, it is the only way to find these mats. 

The way I got out the mat was to pick at it and start on the side of the mat and slowly work toward the main mat.


----------



## Tino'sMammi (Apr 17, 2010)

That blowing the puppy coat thing was bad for Tino. We finally got him big and fluffy again, for another year. Then we went away, and left him home with the kids. One of my daughters decided it would be good idea to give him a bath. But she didn't brush him out first, and boom, he had to be shaved again. One lousy week of neglect.  Definitely have to be diligent, even if his hair is kept shorter. BTW Tino doesn't wear his collar in the house either. He does have micro chip, just in case.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Lhasa had to have his micro chip removed about six years ago. This is rare he had an infection, the chip was an old style, the new ones are sleeker and just push in. This dog has many allergies the Tzu is fine (same style chip) and the Hav has a newer style chip, no problems.


----------

